# Ebony and CA



## CREID (Sep 21, 2015)

I just drilled and glued an Ebony blank. While I was doing that, I thought to myself, Ebony is oily. My plan then is to after turning, wipe it down with acetone and then apply CA. I have never used Ebony before, so I am reaching out here to see if this should work. I have some shellac based finish handy, but as you know they don't hold up well under handling. In your opinion, will I have problems down the road with oil migrating to the surface and lifting the CA?
Thanx
Curt


----------



## KenV (Sep 21, 2015)

Have seen no oil problems with the ebony use here.  It is all very well seasoned and dry.

It turns with fine detail and needs sharp tooling.  Avoid heating it during sanding and work through the grits carefully. 

CA or pens plus finishes work well.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 21, 2015)

I haven't had any issues with ebony and CA either, but my usual method with wood is to wipe it clean with rubbing alcohol, as it evaporates quickly and helps dry the surface of the wood right before I add my Minwax Stain and Seal (natural color).... the CA is applied while the Minwax is still wet.


----------



## keithbyrd (Sep 21, 2015)

No problems here with ebony either.  As others have said I wipe it down with alcohol blow dry with air compressor while spinning, let set for 15 minutes (don't know why just seemed like that made sense!) and then finish with CA


----------



## jsolie (Sep 21, 2015)

The only problems I've had with ebony were using some that wasn't fully dried yet.  It cracked right down to the tube. :frown:

But when I'm using some that's been properly dried, I'll wipe it down with denatured alcohol before starting on a normal CA regimen.  Agree with the sharp tools and go easy with the sanding. Heat is especially your enemy with ebony.


----------



## CREID (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, it's over. I turned it and finished it in CA. Looks good to me. That reminds me, I need to make an appointment for my yearly diabetic eye exam. Anyway, I don't think I need to worry about it being dry, it's one of those blanks that has been sitting around for years. 
Curt


----------



## CREID (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh yea, and I won't be turning Ebony anytime soon again (cough). That stuff turns and sands like graphite (cough)(hack).
Curt


----------



## KenV (Sep 21, 2015)

CREID said:


> Oh yea, and I won't be turning Ebony anytime soon again (cough). That stuff turns and sands like graphite (cough)(hack).
> Curt



If you are not getting fine little curlies your tools could be considerably sharper.


----------



## plantman (Sep 21, 2015)

CREID said:


> Oh yea, and I won't be turning Ebony anytime soon again (cough). That stuff turns and sands like graphite (cough)(hack).
> Curt



Curt; Ebony in the Diospyros genus has been reported as a sensitizer. Most common reactions are irritation of the eyes, skin, and respiratory functions. Severe reactions are uncommon. However, that black dust gets into everything, and you need to completely clean your lathe, hands, and anywhere else it lands.   Jim  S


----------



## CREID (Sep 22, 2015)

plantman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea, and I won't be turning Ebony anytime soon again (cough). That stuff turns and sands like graphite (cough)(hack).
> ...


 I know, it is all over the place. Of all the wood I have turned, and I have turned a lot of woods, so far the only one that I have had a reaction to is Kingwood. I even tried it a second time to make sure. That was about 6 or 7 years ago. Too bad to, I really like that wood, for the looks anyway.
Curt


----------



## CREID (Sep 22, 2015)

KenV said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea, and I won't be turning Ebony anytime soon again (cough). That stuff turns and sands like graphite (cough)(hack).
> ...


 I was using a carbide tool. This stuff was so dry it literally looked like the graphite we used to use to lubricate locks with.
Curt


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 2 words for you, curt, that will change your life for the better...


"Dust Collector"


----------



## CREID (Sep 22, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> I have 2 words for you, curt, that will change your life for the better...
> 
> 
> "Dust Collector"


 can't afford one.
Curt


----------



## SteveG (Sep 22, 2015)

CREID, if you think for a minute, you might be inclined to change your statement to "can't afford NOT to get one."

The damage to your lungs by wood (and likely other) dust is both cumulative and permanent. The sensitization (sp?) is cumulative. 

At what point will you (and others) be saying: "If I had it to do all over again..."

Food for thought will you are still (for a while, anyhow) breathing normally, and still have two functioning lungs (I hope).


----------



## PrestoTenebroso (Sep 22, 2015)

CREID said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 words for you, curt, that will change your life for the better...
> ...



Are you using a dust mask at least? 

I finished a bunch of gaboon ebony back in the day with CA, and my impression was it was a waste of money to do use it and finish it like that. It just looks like black plastic. I'd use a drying oil if I had to do it again.


----------



## KenV (Sep 22, 2015)

CREID said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > CREID said:
> ...



I have used a fair amount of carbide --- ebony needs a fresh edge if you are making dust.


----------



## CREID (Sep 22, 2015)

PrestoTenebroso said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Skie_M said:
> ...


They actually make masks out of dust? Yea even thought I have bad breath I use a mask. As far as it ends up looking like black plastic, It sure does. It was an old piece of ebony I had laying around and wanted to try it on a pen. I only ever used ebony as a segment for a centerband before.
Curt


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 22, 2015)

At the very least you could set up an old vacumn cleaner as a dust collector.  Even if you don't have adequate filtration, you could at the very least keep the unit contained separately in another room or in a lean-to type shed outside the shop (for the noise and dust), and keep yourself much safer and more comfortable working with this stuff.


And yes, Gaboon Ebony (the solid black stuff) doesn't look much more than black plastic when CA finished, though the wood grain may BARELY be visible.  I like the Massacar Ebony better, with the golden streaks running through it.


Oh, and don't tell me you can't afford one .... just drive down some back streets or visit your local dump and find a vacumn cleaner someone threw out because the brush doesn't work (broken band, minor issues, ect...) and re-purpose it for your needs.  Even if all that works is the motor, power cord, and switch ... that and some hose is all you need!


----------



## campzeke (Sep 22, 2015)

I tried to get a good CA finish on an ebony blank a couple months ago. After 5 attempts I could not seem to come up with a good clean finish. Each attempt ended with some sort of blemish in the finish so I decided to try the hammered look. That one worked perfectly the first time!


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry, that one doesn't look the least bit drunk to me ...


----------



## plantman (Sep 22, 2015)

Curt; Watch the adds in your local paper for sales on the small Stanley Shop Vacs. Our local lumber and home repair stores run them for $10 to $15 on sale with rebates or in store discounts. You may have to empty it a little more often, but it sure beats breathing wood dust, PR, and CA fumes !!! Attach it to your lathe with a wood clamp. Best finish I have used on Ebony, is wax  buffed out.    Jim  S


----------



## CREID (Sep 22, 2015)

campzeke said:


> I tried to get a good CA finish on an ebony blank a couple months ago. After 5 attempts I could not seem to come up with a good clean finish. Each attempt ended with some sort of blemish in the finish so I decided to try the hammered look. That one worked perfectly the first time!


 The finish was the easy part on my pen, I just wiped it down with some acetone and applied 3 coats thin CA and about 6 coats medium, sanded, micromeshed and polished with Maguires.

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 22, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> At the very least you could set up an old vacumn cleaner as a dust collector.  Even if you don't have adequate filtration, you could at the very least keep the unit contained separately in another room or in a lean-to type shed outside the shop (for the noise and dust), and keep yourself much safer and more comfortable working with this stuff.
> 
> 
> And yes, Gaboon Ebony (the solid black stuff) doesn't look much more than black plastic when CA finished, though the wood grain may BARELY be visible.  I like the Massacar Ebony better, with the golden streaks running through it.
> ...




I have to disagree with this statement. Gabon ebony is an expensive exotic wood and is used mainly as accent woods or in combination. You put that against acrylic and you can see the difference right away. Here is an example of where I used with Holly. Now there was no way I could sand that blank and not contaminate it. I could not wipe it down with acetone or DNA. I use a sharp skew and there is no dust. I go right from tool to CA. 

In all facets of life there is a thing called "Smart Money"  Money well spent and that would be the case for a dust collector. The price of hospital stays and treatment will well surpass the cost of a collector.  A hobby is something you enjoy to do and to continue doing it, you have to work safe.


----------



## Goggomobile (Sep 23, 2015)

Kurt
Hi I'm in Australia. Over here we have access to alot of ebony for the Solamon Islands in the Pacific.... Called Queen Ebany. ... I've made a lot of things from QE .. I have experienced a lot of what has been mentioned in the post. Heat is a real enemy as mentioned .. Another problem we have here is drying and cracking with different weather especially if the humidity changes a lot. I visited the milling factory here and picked up,a tip .. Wrap the Ebany in glad wrap to keep the moisture levels consistent when not using. When It is finished it will be stable.

Another issue is there may be more small splits and small cracks if it is from different parts of the trunk. The high quality pieces sell for a fortune as musical instrument parts. Most of the material we see is from other parts of then trunk ...

Randal


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 23, 2015)

For those who may not know, Diospyros is Divine Fruit and Food for the Gods from ancient Greek.  The persimmon.  Diaspyros wood is also known for pinkeye symptoms and respiratory problems.  
My work with it involved necks for violins but I used hide glue not CA and all the work was done with hand tools.


----------

